# The Deermice Gang



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Notice the difference in colours of adults and adolescents.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

What little cuties! I love them. So the adults are more golden and the babies are a gray shade? That's very interesting.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

bethmccallister said:


> What little cuties! I love them. So the adults are more golden and the babies are a gray shade? That's very interesting.


Yes, the babies are a gray shade.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

That is a great colony and I love the background on there tanks.I have a colony of Spiny mice the youngsters are a grey colour then turn a more golden brown when adult.I read that the deer mouse harboured the hantavirus which humans can catch is the virus still prevellent in these mice or wild mice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Deer meeces are so dang cute! It's almost unbearable how cute these little things are. How did you get them to line up like that?

I thought hantavirus was only a problem in the SW part of the US. Isn't there a vaccination now for that?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They're gorgeous, Roland, and so obedient to pose like that for you too!  
xx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

They are star mice Simon Cowell would like those. How did you get them too lie like that its an amazing picture.


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

They're stunning :love1


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, my deers are offspring from two different laboratory strains, which have been bred in an animal research lab for many generations, free from Hanta.

They are sitting at their prefered place of the tank and sit there together each evening after "breakfast". The tank is in the room, where my PC is, so in the meantime they are familiar with me and stay relaxed, when I open the tank.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

They are beautiful


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

The deermice got their name because of some similarities with deers, which make it quite easy to tell who is a male and who is a female. This is a buck, as you can see:


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Urk...what DID they do to those deermousies in the lab?!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, I wouldn't want to try to pick that up!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Just needs a reed nose now


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Watch the video: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3b2IrOx ... re=related









Watch the video:





Enjoy! Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------

